# عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5



## mony_loulo (23 يونيو 2007)

:new8:

يا جماعة هو الواحد لو حط صورتة في منتدي التعارف خطأ ؟

طيب لو فعلا" خطأ .

اغلب الناس مشتركين في موقع hi5 و حطين صوهم علية و بيتعرفوا علي بعض عن طريقة صح ؟؟

ليه الموقع ميعملش نفس الفكرة او فكرة مصغرة من الموضوع دة ؟؟

انا مش عارف صح و لا خطأ الفكرة  دية ؟؟

بس انا شايف انا جامدة جداااااااااااا .

:giveup::giveup::giveup:​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

وانااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااك لان التعارف يولد الصداقات والصداقات تولع وتنشر المنتدا

بشكل رااااااااااااااااائع والفكره  هذي انا أضم صوتي لها


ومادري انشوف راي الاخواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 000


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

يا أخوانا المنتدى مسيحيى تبشيرى 

و يبين حقيقة و كذب الدين الاسلامى

يعنى المنتدى اعداءة شياطين 

و الصور خطر على الاعضاء

أذا أحنا مش بنسمح بوضع الايميل او الاسم او العنوان او اى معلومات زى كدا

هنقبل بوضع صورة شخصية ؟

المنتدى مش منتدى تعارف .. دا منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى 

و التعارف دا فرع منة مش هدفة ولا اساس المنتدى خالص

شكرآ لمحبتكم و اقتراحاتكم 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

و يبين حقيقة و كذب الدين الاسلامى0000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
كل ما أأحاااول غصب اني ادخلكم قلبي  واحطلكم احترام وتقدير لازم يطلع لي مع احترامي لج اختي

شي يلوع جبدي اسلوب ماكو احترام ماكو ليش جذي عاد 0000

يعني الجمله اللي قلتيها ترا والله مالها اي داعي


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

انا من رأي فراشة و لا يمكن المنتدى يعرض ابناؤه لخطر زي كدة من اعداء المنتدى
تانى حاجة تعارفك على انسان ماتهمش فيه الصورة و منتدى التعارف دة للترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد 
ربنا يبارك الجميع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

أخى العزيز دى الحقيقة 

شوف انا بعرف ان الحقيقة مرة و صعبة كتير

بس ترى ما احب اضحك على الواحد 

الرب يسوع علمنا نحب بعضنا و احنا بنحبكم 

و علشان كدا خايفين على ابديتكم و بنوريكم الطريق الصح

و من لة اذنان للسمع فاليسمع 

الرب يعطيكم روح الفهم و ينور قلبك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

تسلمين اختي ومااتقصرين ورايتج بيضه


----------



## My Rock (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

*قسم الترحيب و التعارف هو للاعضاء الجدد الذين يقدمون نفسهم و يعرفون عن حالهم للمنتدى و هي اشبه بخطوتهم الاولى في المنتدى*
*و بعجها ينتقل العضوالى الاشتراك في الاقسام الاخرى*
*اضافةالى ان هدف الموقع ليس التعارف و لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان نسمح ان يضع اخواننا و اخواتنا صورهم علنا لاسباب كثيرة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

سوري لووووووووووووووول كنت فاهم غلط انا حسبالي يعني الواحد يحط صور عاديه وتعارف بالمنتدا بس


اما عن صورة شخصيه  لووووووووووول اي شي احط صورتي بالمنتدا عشان لو يشوفها واحد من اخواني 


والله يذبحني00000  


المهم مشكورين على ابانت الصورة لنا والتوضيح  يا اخوان تسلمون0000


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا أخوانا المنتدى مسيحيى تبشيرى
> 
> و يبين حقيقة و كذب الدين الاسلامى
> 
> ...


كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
لكن كل حبايبنا الى عازين يتعرفوا عن طريق الصور وخلافه
لهم منتدياتهم
وعلى فكره انتى جبتى من الاخر
تحياتى


----------



## mony_loulo (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عايز منتدي التعارف يكون زي ال hi5*

يا اخ BITAR 

في الاول شكرا لاهتمامك

ثانيا" انا زعلان منك من الجملة دي   "لكن كل حبايبنا الى عازين يتعرفوا عن طريق الصور وخلافه
لهم منتدياتهم"

لان دي فكرة انا فكرت فيها ممكن اكون شايفها حلوة بس هي مش حلوة علشان كدة انا بأخذ رأيكم و لو الرد هيكون بهذه الطريقة انا ممكن انسحب من البداية .

و بعدين دة اسمه منتدي الاقتراحات ​


----------

